# VW Pedal Car! Need answers!



## Jenipeni42 (Jul 17, 2019)

I am in the possession of Volkswagen rabbit pedal car from when I was a child. It has working headlights and a working horn and it is yellow in color. I have found little about the car at all, much less of value. I would like to sell the car and I am wondering if anyone has any idea on a fair price. It isn't in excellent condition but it's pretty good for being almost as old as I am. (41 btw) Any information at all would be a giant help! Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, do you not know how to use Google? :screwy:

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1970s-vw-volkswagen-rabbit-14690548


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

I would need to see a photo to guess at value. 

I see you are new to Vortex, so you may end up perplexed by the antiquated method of 3rd party photo hosting. But hey, you're 41 so maybe this isn't your first forum. Anyway, assuming you have a smart phone; Tapatalk will host your photos directly from your phone.

This being a 'Rabbit' related item, I would recommend reposting this in the 'golf 1/Jetta 1' forum. That's where the Rabbit heads hang out. 

Also the 'golf 1/Jetta1' classifieds forum. Just put it up as 'make an offer'. Technically that's against the rules, but it's done frequently and you probably won't be scolded. Again photos are key. Also, your rough location so folks know if it's within driving distance and maybe whether or not you are willing to ship it.

PS: If it's in Norcal, looks cool, and the price is reasonable; I'm interested in buying it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Take it to this guy. Heck, they may even feature you on the show. 

How come you want to sell it?


----------



## Jenipeni42 (Jul 17, 2019)

PSU said:


> Take it to this guy. Heck, they may even feature you on the show.
> 
> How come you want to sell it?


Ha. I'm sure he would make me a good deal. Well my kids are grown, and I probably have a bit before I think about grandkids (I hope). So it's just sitting collecting dust and waiting for something to fall on it or break it and to be honest, times are tough. Gotta make ends meet. 
I'd love to keep it if I had a better place to store it. I'd hate to see it damaged. My grandparents bought my cousin and I each one when we were pretty little. My grandpa would put his pickup in local car shows and he would also let us enter our little cars. I remember shining it up and making sure they hood and trunk were open so the judges could see how sharp looking it was. Haha. Good memories!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenipeni42 (Jul 17, 2019)

GTINC said:


> So, do you not know how to use Google? :screwy:
> 
> Vintage 1970's VW Volkswagen Rabbit Diesel C Pedal Car, Kid's Ride-On Toy | #329690548


No. What is this Google you speak of? Crazy. Yeah I do know how to use Google. I do not however know how to pay a fee for a service that I'll more than likely use one time. Thanks for the sarcasm though. Now I won't have to check your pulse! Ha

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitglves (May 13, 2021)

I know quite abit about these cars. Please reach out to me if you still have it!


----------



## rabbitglves (May 13, 2021)

Jenipeni42 said:


> I am in the possession of Volkswagen rabbit pedal car from when I was a child. It has working headlights and a working horn and it is yellow in color. I have found little about the car at all, much less of value. I would like to sell the car and I am wondering if anyone has any idea on a fair price. It isn't in excellent condition but it's pretty good for being almost as old as I am. (41 btw) Any information at all would be a giant help! Thanks!


I know quite a bit about these cars, please let me know if you still have it.


----------

